# Young Ones



## Scot (Nov 16, 2004)

Has anyone ever had the pleasure of seeing the 80's British comedy The Young Ones? They only made 14 episodes, I think. It's crude at times but I think it's hilarious.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Nov 16, 2004)

I saw a portion of it a few times. Some of it was absurdly funny but I have to admit that I don't get British humor sometimes and then I lose my patience and move on.

Are you sure they only made 14 episodes? It seems like it always used to be on late nite tv.


----------



## Scot (Nov 16, 2004)

> I saw a portion of it a few times. Some of it was absurdly funny but I have to admit that I don't get British humor sometimes and then I lose my patience and move on.
> 
> Are you sure they only made 14 episodes? It seems like it always used to be on late nite tv.



Sometimes it takes watching them a couple of times before you catch on to some of the humor.

Actually, I was wrong. They only made 12 episodes. I have the DVD The Young Ones: Every Stoopid Episode. I went and looked and there's only 12. I remember it always used to be on MTV late at night when I was in 7th grade.


----------



## ANT (Nov 17, 2004)

I remember watching that show about 20 years ago .... man, I'm getting old. It was pretty hilarious.

My favorite British show now has got to be the sci-fi/comedy/drama "Red Dwarf".


----------



## dkicklig (Nov 17, 2004)

I love "Keeping up Appearances" It's probably because my mother-in-law is British/South African and her husand's name is Richard, and she's a touch eccentric like Hyacinth.


----------

